# Thick blood



## Bicepticon (Jan 10, 2014)

Thick blood from test. Doctor says any dose over 150mg per week will couse this. Abnormal hemoglobin and Hematocrit, also. 
BP has been 150/90. He claims the high BP, is from the thick blood. 
Will an 81mg asprin help with any of this? 
The labs were done Dec. 23rd, my last dose was Dec 9th. I compete in powerlifting and never completely, come off test. In between training cycles, I run 100mg of TPP every Wednesday.
Maybe, its time for a real PCT, huh?....lol


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2014)

First off, donate blood regularly.  Easy fix there.

Secondly, you are running 100mg of tpp, once per week?  Your test levels by Tuesday are likely that of a woman.

Thirdly, a baby aspirin per day is fine and will help some, but not like donating.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bicepticon said:


> Thick blood from test. Doctor says any dose over 150mg per week will couse this. Abnormal hemoglobin and Hematocrit, also.
> BP has been 150/90. He claims the high BP, is from the thick blood.
> Will an 81mg asprin help with any of this?
> The labs were done Dec. 23rd, my last dose was Dec 9th. I compete in powerlifting and never completely, come off test. In between training cycles, I run 100mg of TPP every Wednesday.
> Maybe, its time for a real PCT, huh?....lol



If you're on TRT there's no need for a pct since you're hypogonadal to begin with. Are you primary or secondary?

Aspirin will only help to prevent polycythemia or blood clotting from elevated HCT, RBC, HGB. It won't solve the issue of your blood being thick. Only way to address the issue is finding out what's causing it (you may need a lower few dose or something) or donating blood. Donating blood is probably the best and easiest choice plus you can help others who are in need.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2014)

Every one on juice should be donating blood regularly....and then calling the next day and telling them you have the flu or something.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Every one on juice should be donating blood regularly....and then calling the next day and telling them you have the flu or something.



No need to tell them you have the flu even but I agree with your post in that all should donate blood...juice or no juice


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2014)

Doc, I doubt he could lower his dose.  He's at 100mg tpp once a week, ?! .


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

SAD said:


> Doc, I doubt he could lower his dose.  He's at 100mg tpp once a week, ?! .



Yea you have a good point with that. Maybe do the 100mg every 8 or 9 days but then it depends on what his serum levels are etc. Donating blood is definitely the best choice...regularly donating every 56days if need be


----------



## DF (Jan 10, 2014)

Hmmm, TPP (a short ester) 1x/week? Why are you doing this?


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Every one on juice should be donating blood regularly....and then calling the next day and telling them you have the flu or something.






why do you call them the next day telling them you've got the flu?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 10, 2014)

I donate once per qtr. no issues at 200 mg/week.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 10, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> why do you call them the next day telling them you've got the flu?



Because there's a small conscience in here somewhere, and even though it's probably unnecessary, I feel like my blood is probably not fit for other humans consumption


----------



## halfwit (Jan 10, 2014)

Bicepticon said:


> Thick blood from test. Doctor says any dose over 150mg per week will couse this. Abnormal hemoglobin and Hematocrit, also.
> BP has been 150/90. He claims the high BP, is from the thick blood.
> Will an 81mg asprin help with any of this?
> The labs were done Dec. 23rd, my last dose was Dec 9th. I compete in powerlifting and never completely, come off test. In between training cycles, I run 100mg of TPP every Wednesday.
> Maybe, its time for a real PCT, huh?....lol


What's your hematocrit at?  (Hemoglobin can be used to calculate it if you only have that number by multiplying by 3.)

You'd have to have some pretty crazy high HCT to see an increase in diastolic pressure (bottom number) like that.  I'm betting you like the sodium with your food, which can cause some problems assuming your estradiol is in check.

FWIW:  Platelet apheresis (The Red Cross has info on their site at http://www.redcrossblood.org/donating-blood/types-donations/platelet-donation ) is another really fantastic way to bring it down if you're pushing 55% HCT as it tends to reduce your hematocrit by several percent each donation, and can be done every 5-7 days depending on the center you'd visit.  

DO NOT tell them you need a therapeutic phlebotomy or that your doctor said you have high HCT.  They may defer you _permanently_ for this as they will think there's something wrong with your red marrow.  Exogenous test just simply makes us generate more platelets and red blood cells, nothing more.  

My .02c


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2014)

halfwit said:


> What's your hematocrit at?  (Hemoglobin can be used to calculate it if you only have that number by multiplying by 3.)
> 
> You'd have to have some pretty crazy high HCT to see an increase in diastolic pressure (bottom number) like that.  I'm betting you like the sodium with your food, which can cause some problems assuming your estradiol is in check.
> 
> ...




How do you feel about the fact that in countries where refrigeration is a luxury, and therefore foods are preserved by pickling in sodium solutions (and because of this the gen pop consumes triple the sodium each day that you or I would from our refrigerated goods), high blood pressure is not nearly the issue that it is here?  <----not a loaded question


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 10, 2014)

I did donate blood 7 days before having labs drawn, I for got to mention that. 
Would donating blood have an instant effect on HCT or Hemoglobin? I have used the TPP once a week, only to get my test level down under 150mg per week. I felt like, I needed to do something drastic, my doctor scared me with story's of strokes and heart issues.
My BP is lower now....normally 134/84 give or take a number, so giving blood has helped. Feb. 11th is the earliest I can donate again.


----------



## halfwit (Jan 11, 2014)

SAD said:


> How do you feel about the fact that in countries where refrigeration is a luxury, and therefore foods are preserved by pickling in sodium solutions (and because of this the gen pop consumes triple the sodium each day that you or I would from our refrigerated goods), high blood pressure is not nearly the issue that it is here?  <----not a loaded question


I'd have to agree with most of the studies that indicate genetics supercede everything else, including diet.  It's kind of like how there are guys that can stay at ~10 body fat and still eat what they want to, while the rest of us have to actually think about what we're doing before we pick up that fork.  




Bicepticon said:


> I did donate blood 7 days before having labs drawn, I for got to mention that.
> Would donating blood have an instant effect on HCT or Hemoglobin? I have used the TPP once a week, only to get my test level down under 150mg per week. I felt like, I needed to do something drastic, my doctor scared me with story's of strokes and heart issues.
> My BP is lower now....normally 134/84 give or take a number, so giving blood has helped. Feb. 11th is the earliest I can donate again.


Yes, donating does reduce your HCT immediately and if you donate at the red cross, you can actually get your number as they check hemoglobin before you can donate.  Just multiply the number by 3 to get hematocrit.  

I don't know your protocol or if you run heavy cycles, but you definitely want to investigate bp meds or at least try to keep that diastolic pressure under 90 for prolonged periods of time. A couple of weeks (blast) at a higher bp probably isn't going to put you in the hospital, but you do want to try to keep yourself healthy so you can enjoy the benefits of this lifestyle.  

Note :  I'm not a doctor, but I've been through the whole bp/trt/blast thing.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, 134/84 is extremely low for me. I actually feel good!
My Hematocrit was around 36? That high?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 11, 2014)

I have this issue also bro .. Not the b/p my bp is almost always 130/80 . I had the thick blood scare though. My doc sent me specialist for a blood test the disease you may have is called hemochromatosis but its super rare to have it so you probably don't or your like me a carrier which means you have one gene defect but not the other . This causes me to have high hemoglobin also usually by the time I give blood its at 17 or 17.5 on the test they give ya at the donation center. My doc is not worried he says that it will be no issue as long as I stay on schedule with donations and if it becomes an issue then he will prescribe me blood therapy which is just more frequent donations to keep it in check


----------

